# sheephead..



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

i have seen and hurd or sheephead under the hump on the 3 mile bridge how can i catch em this weekend?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Live shrimp are probably the easiest bait to get that they will eat. Small circle hook (I use owner #4) rigged with the smallest weight that will get it down to them is how I catch them.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I do real weel with fiddler crabs. I don't know where you live but I always buy mine from the guy at the Gulf Breeze/Midway flea market. Me and and another member went out with dead shrimp and didn't catch one. I pulled up the the ramp and had my father meet me with crabs and we limited out in minutes. Bring something to scrape the oysters off the piling and you will create a feeding frenzy, Ive caught them off live shrimp but only off deeper water structures.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Fiddlers +1*

Always do better with the fiddlers.
Maybe sheepshead like bluegrass music?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Bow, best way for me. They don't get the opportunity to be finicky.*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

How deep can you make an accurate shot?>


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *Bow, best way for me. They don't get the opportunity to be finicky.*



Saw a guy doing that at Destin bridge a few days ago...looked like fun


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

i've got the bow sniper.. when you want to go?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> i've got the bow sniper.. when you want to go?



Lets do it next week, I would say this weekend but it's my wife's bday. Let me see what the tide and weather is doing for wed-thurs, we might as well catch some reds while we are there.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

sounds good bro.. I will buy the Bull minnows


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Sandfleas served me well when site fishing in Redfish Pass last year at the end of Captiva Island.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Ghost shrimp is by far the best bait I've used for those convicts. #10 treble with only minimal weight.


----------

